# new to this tivo stuff



## zareli55 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guy's

I have aquired a phillips hdr212, series1.
It powers up and will run the store demo mode.
I have tried the guided setup, it calls tivo but when
it tries to call the local access number it reboots, and goes
back to the main startup screen.

I have been told this unit will work ( limited ) with out
a sub. How do I do this? All I can get out of it now is
the demo.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to complete GS. Try telling it you have antenna, if that doesn't work try serial PPP. Last resort, restore 3.01 to it.


----------



## zareli55 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Guy's

When I try to run the guided setup, the tivo will make the
first call and does it's download and all that.
When i try to make the second call to a local service center,
There are several in the list and tried them all, the tivo
reboots, and is back at the start to select home or store
guided setup.

I saw somewhere in here that somebody said to use
a 212 area code instead of local? does this work?
Or do I have other problems?

I read up on the ppp connection and I have a null
modem cable. I have the instructions printed out.

Might give that a try. I am at a loss here.

I guess if all else fails, I can use the 20gig hd in one
of my other computers.


----------



## zareli55 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guy's

Well I finally got the box to work.
Aparantly ma bell is changing area codes
faster than Tivo can keep up.

Had no luck at all with 417, so figured I would
go west , well 316 is now 620. No service in
620, 316 is still good but 200 miles farther
away. Who knows what ma bell is doing.

I think also that your zip and area code must
be a close match, tried 212 NY, no go. Tried
816 KC, no go.

Had to use ant set up, did not like cable box,
would just reboot.

Any how it's working, now just have to figure
out how to use the line inputs for sat receiver.

Quick question, how often does thing need to call
to update the clock or does it matter with out a sub?

Thanks Guy's


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They don't have to match. You use the Area code to select dial-in numbers, zip code to set your lineup. 
Let it update to 3.01, then you can redo GS for satellite.


----------



## zareli55 (Feb 17, 2006)

hey guy's

Well I lied to it about ant and sat in setup, it now recognizes
channel 3 ant and 101 for composite input.
I had the sat feeding channel 3 and an old vcr playing a tape
to the composite input, I guess a signal is a signal and the
Tivo does not care.

That's basically what I wanted. Not sure about version 3.01,
system info say's 1.304 for software, but hey it's working.

Now I just have to figure where to put it in my entertainment
center, this old Phillips is a huge box, 17" by 13" it's bigger
than my vcr/dvd combo unit.

Next step is check out some of those back door codes.

Later guy's and thanks.


----------

